# [WinXP] Auflösung von 1024x480 erreichen für Sony VAIO Notebook?



## cater (29. Dezember 2003)

hiho,
ich habe ein Sony VAIO Notebook PCG-C1XN. Vorher hatte ich Win98SE drauf, jetzt hab ich ein WInXP update durchgeführt. Allerdings habe ich jetzt bei der Wahl der Bildschirmauflösung nur die Wahl zwischen 800x600 und 1024x768 - ich benötige jedoch 1024x480, weil das Display nicht so hoch ist (wie Panorama). So wie es jetzt ist, muss ich die Maus immer an der oberen bzw. unteren Rand stoßen (ähnlich wie bei z.B. AOE II) damit ich alles sehe.

Die Treiber die ich auf der Sony CD habe, will er nicht aktualisieren und Google spuckt auch nichts aus. 

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen,
schonmal Danke im Voraus.

Carlo


----------



## cater (29. Dezember 2003)

*hat sich erledigt...*

...habs grad selbst rausgefunden.

Für die Forensuche:
Unter Eigenschaften von Anzeige > Einstellungen > Erweitert > Grafikkarte > Alle Modi auflisten... lässt es sich einstellen.

Carlo


----------

